# Trick or Treat!!!!!



## Stroodlepuff (20/10/14)

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!*​
IN THE SPIRIT OF HALLOWEEN WE HAVE DECIDED TO PLAY A LITTLE GAME AND LET VAPERS ACROSS SOUTH AFRICA GO TRICK OR TREATING WITH US!!!

HOW DOES IT WORK?

YOU PLACE YOUR ORDER
WE WILL SEND YOU EITHER A TRICK, A TREAT OR BOTH IN THE FORM OF E-LIQUID!

SOME OF THE THINGS TO BE EXPECTED IN TREATS ARE WONDERFUL DESSERT FLAVOURS WHICH MAY OR MAY NOT BE PART OF THE UPCOMING ROYALTY RANGE - AND THE TRICKS - THAT COULD BE ANYTHING FROM A SAVORY CLOVE SPICE MIXED WITH BACON AND BRANDY OR EVEN CHICKEN TO A WHOLE MESS OF EVERYTHING ROLLED INTO ONE HORRIFIC FLAVOR!

NOTE NOT ONE OF THESE FLAVORS IS ON THE WEBSITE - YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO FIND THEM AND FIGURE OUT WHAT WE HAVE GIVEN YOU THE ONLY WAY TO FIGURE IT OUT IS TO TASTE  THEY ARE NOT COMMON VAPE KING FLAVOURS

THE ONLY RULE! YOU HAVE TO DO A REVIEW! I WILL BE APPROACHING THE FINES MASTER (@Rob Fisher ) FOR ANY REVIEWS NOT DONE BY FORUM MEMBERS! IT CAN BE A WRITTEN REVIEW OR A VIDEO (ALTHOUGH A VIDEO OF YOU VAPING IT FOR THE FIRST TIME WOULD BE IDEAL)

SO... DO YOU WANT TO PLAY A GAME?

*DISCLAIMER - No real alcohol (Brandy) will be used - only flavour bases so for those of you worried about alcohol there will be none

Get yours here

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/14)

Clever idea Stroods! Nice one! I love marketing ideas like this!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Clever idea Stroods! Nice one! I love marketing ideas like this!



I wanted to do it for Halloween last year but we were not making our own liquids yet so I have been itching for Halloween to come

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/10/14)

Sorry for the accidental dislike @Rob Fisher I fixed it  also thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/10/14)

NOTICE: All of them are not on the website. They are new flavours. Give it a shot what do you have to lose!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (20/10/14)

Im in . Ths sound like fun .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/10/14)

That's a very cool idea.

And I now have an excuse to finally load your banking details

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (20/10/14)

Will it still be safe to vape? No boogers and toe jam juices?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/10/14)

TylerD said:


> Will it still be safe to vape? No boogers and toe jam juices?



Haha it will be 100% safe  we might adda bit of this but thats all http://executivevapours.wordpress.com/2014/07/16/e-cig-liquids-any-one-for-sperm-flavour/  Just Kidding

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## andro (20/10/14)

Just order it . And i think will be a video of the first puff...... Any day in particular ? Like halloween day or we post the video when we receive it ? Maybe on a set date will be better to have a laugh .......by the way how do u post a video on here?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TylerD (20/10/14)

andro said:


> Just order it . And i think will be a video of the first puff...... Any day in particular ? Like halloween day or we post the video when we receive it ? Maybe on a set date will be better to have a laugh .......by the way how do u post a video on here?


Great idea!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/10/14)

andro said:


> Just order it . And i think will be a video of the first puff...... Any day in particular ? Like halloween day or we post the video when we receive it ? Maybe on a set date will be better to have a laugh .......by the way how do u post a video on here?



It would be awesome to get the videos posted on this thread on Halloween (or a day or so after) I would prefer if they are all on the same day 

The only way I know how is to upload it to youtube then use the media button - I dont know if anyone else has a better way

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (20/10/14)

Love this idea 

I'm petrified I get something horrible! Who do I have to bribe to get a treat?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## andro (20/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Love this idea
> 
> I'm petrified I get something horrible! Who do I have to bribe to get a treat?


Cmon is the spirit ...i may get earwax or vomit but this is one of the best idea ever.....will take a while to clean my reo after

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (20/10/14)

andro said:


> Cmon is the spirit ...i may get earwax or vomit but this is one of the best idea ever.....will take a while to clean my reo after



Hahaha those sweets in one of the "Harry Potter" movies 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SWISS (21/10/14)

Awesome! I can't wait to get my...Treat?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/10/14)

SWISS said:


> Awesome! I can't wait to get my...Treat?



Haha its randomised - they're in a big bucket - when the order is placed i stick my hand in and whatever I grab gets sent - even if its 2  The first 4 went out today 

So I am expecting reviews from:

@andro
@r0gue z0mbie
@Cliff (your friend Gareth bought this morning  )
@BoogaBooga
@SWISS
@Frostbite

And a few others that I know are on the forum but I don't know their forum names - I'm watching you though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Al3x (21/10/14)

@Stroodlepuff what nic level will these juices be, pls tell me that you have some 3mg available

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/10/14)

Al3x said:


> @Stroodlepuff what nic level will these juices be, pls tell me that you have some 3mg available



They are all 12mg unfortunately bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoogaBooga (21/10/14)

Havent tried them yet. The 2 I got have some very interesting aromas

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 13457
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very smart idea. i like


----------



## Cliff (22/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Haha its randomised - they're in a big bucket - when the order is placed i stick my hand in and whatever I grab gets sent - even if its 2  The first 4 went out today
> 
> So I am expecting reviews from:
> 
> ...


 
OK OK, twist my rubber arm why don't you... Dammit, I thought I'd try dodge this bullet 

I'll come get mine in time for Halloween (He says he got a trick , lol, good job)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/10/14)

Trick or treat



2 for R65. Unless they are chicken flavour - def treat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SlinX (22/10/14)

Vape King Northcliff is also playing Trick or Treat! We will have stock of these unforgiving flavors from tomorrow morning

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/10/14)

Hey wait a minute, are you's being serious about the 'trick' part?

The one juice smells a bit suspect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Hey wait a minute, are you's being serious about the 'trick' part?
> 
> The one juice smells a bit suspect



Yeap we are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yeap we are



Lol... I think you may have got me.
Here's your sweets



I may be wrong, but it smells like something odd in what could be Wicky wacks.

The other smells niiiicceeee!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol... I think you may have got me.
> Here's your sweets
> View attachment 13617
> 
> ...



Nope  no existing ingredients/flavors were used  they are all completely new (Even the base ingredients) 

Thanks for the chocolate  looks like you got one of each  

but the only way to tell is to taste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/10/14)

Intrigued I am

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## andro (22/10/14)

Cmon guys got mine today . Smelling it is not allowed ....is part of the game

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (22/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Intrigued I am


Waiting on your video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Waiting on your video



Lol.:. I said nothing about a video.

I'm old school - written review thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (22/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol.:. I said nothing about a video.
> 
> I'm old school - written review thanks


Cmon . We say a video for the fun of it . I dont even know how to upload here yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/10/14)

andro said:


> Cmon . We say a video for the fun of it . I dont even know how to upload here yet



Okay I'll see what I can do.

I'm not sure if you can upload direct, or might have to upload to YouTube first and link it here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/14)

Btw @Stroodlepuff - the clear juice labelled 2 is stunning.

Off the bat I get a Super C Granadilla or Swchwepps Granadilla vibe. Maybe Passion Fruit, I confuse the two flavours a lot.

It's easily a ADV refreshing juice. Love it.

The other labelled 1 I'm not so sure. I'm afraid to say "treat" in case it's actually brilliant and I'm just weird. 

I have been struggling with coils lately, so dry hits really mess with my taste buds... Badly. 

So I'm not 100% trusting my taste at the mo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/10/14)

Don't forget to order your trick or treats guys!

Stocks are limited so come on join the fun while you still can


----------



## Dr Phil (23/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Btw @Stroodlepuff - the clear juice labelled 2 is stunning.
> 
> Off the bat I get a Super C Granadilla or Swchwepps Granadilla vibe. Maybe Passion Fruit, I confuse the two flavours a lot.
> 
> ...


 Try the 2nd juice would be funny if it's chicken flavor and u enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/14)

dr phil said:


> Try the 2nd juice would be funny if it's chicken flavor and u enjoy it
> View attachment 13722



Hey I thought I wouldn't like to vape dessert stuff, and I do... So you never know


----------



## Moshe (25/10/14)

Picked up a trick or treat at Vapeaking northcliff store today.
Not sure what flavor it is yet but I'm pretty sure it's a treat.
I might follow the rules and do a review but in the mean time has anyone else picked one up and if so what did you get?
Anyone got chicken yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (26/10/14)

Moshe said:


> Picked up a trick or treat at Vapeaking northcliff store today.
> Not sure what flavor it is yet but I'm pretty sure it's a treat.
> I might follow the rules and do a review but in the mean time has anyone else picked one up and if so what did you get?
> Anyone got chicken yet?



I got two - one has me completely stumped to what it is. The other is a stunner which tastes of fizzy Granadilla. Just beautiful. Exotic fruit tasting, so it's that out of the norm fruit. Refreshing, easy to keep puffing away... Just beautiful!


----------



## bjorncoetsee (26/10/14)

Is shipping free for this trick or treat juices?


----------



## Gizmo (26/10/14)

no


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/10/14)

The First Reviews are in on the website:

http://vapeking.co.za/trick-or-treat.html 

Scroll down - Thanks Dean


----------



## sackie (1/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I got two - one has me completely stumped to what it is. The other is a stunner which tastes of fizzy Granadilla. Just beautiful. Exotic fruit tasting, so it's that out of the norm fruit. Refreshing, easy to keep puffing away... Just beautiful!


I went out and Bought me one bottle of trick or treat and with my luck I got a trick, I'm not too sure about the flavour but it was something down the line of banana and peanuts....no fun at all


----------



## bjorncoetsee (1/11/14)

sackie said:


> I went out and Bought me one bottle of trick or treat and with my luck I got a trick, I'm not too sure about the flavour but it was something down the line of banana and peanuts....no fun at all


Banana and peanuts sound like my favorite, I'll take it


----------



## rogue zombie (1/11/14)

sackie said:


> I went out and Bought me one bottle of trick or treat and with my luck I got a trick, I'm not too sure about the flavour but it was something down the line of banana and peanuts....no fun at all



lol banana and peanut flavours are usually quite popular.

What number was the bottle?


----------



## sackie (1/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> lol banana and peanut flavours are usually quite popular.
> 
> What number was the bottle?


It was number 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/11/14)

sackie said:


> It was number 1



Aha I got that one too.
Also not a fan.

I thought something in it smelled familiar, it's the banana then.


----------



## sackie (1/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Aha I got that one too.
> Also not a fan.
> 
> I thought something in it smelled familiar, it's the banana then.


I bought it from an agent in four ways and he smelled it and thought it was cheesecake, so imagine my surprise when it tasted quite horrible


----------



## ESH (1/11/14)

Trick or Treat No 6
When next I have a hangover This is what I shall vape, can you QUIETLY say "Green Ambulance".
SA style Cream-Soda... need I say more, this juice is awesome.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## andro (1/11/14)

I will do my review on monday . Busy weekend

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (2/11/14)

Ok so we got ome time at the shop today and done the review. Me and the 2 girls that work at recption try the juices .
This was the setup used. Istick and cyclone . 


We got n 4 and number 1 . 
Number 4 ......
Nice vape , smooth and sweet . Cant really make it up but the 3 of us were happy with it . 

Number 1 .....
Vomit flavour . No sorry maybe is a bit harsh . Imagine something that you eaten before and due to circumstances it come out of your mouth again . That is what it taste like . 
Myself 
Taste harsh and really dont know what it is but is putrid 
Girl number 1 
Spit in the sink and start cursing after trying it 
Girl number 2 
The best ...... She actually vomited in the sink . 
By the way both vape regularly.

This is the verdict

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/11/14)

Awesome reviews from all our reviewers  Thank you to all of those who participated blindly you guys are awesome!!!! :hug:

For the rest of you - there is still alot of this left - but to be kind I will post the flavors since Halloween is now over  You still however will not know what you're gonna get when you order - but if you have a look at the list below you will see that there are far more treats than tricks so the odds are in your favor (Also most of what is left is treats anyway)

Happy Vaping

TRICK OR TREAT:


Bacon, Brandy & Cloves 
Granadilla
Bacon & Peanut Butter  
Granadlilla
Cloves 
Creme Soda


Vanilla Custard & Strawberry Fields


Lime & Kiwi


Lychee & Passion Fruit


Pinapple And strawberry Hawaain cocktail
.
Gambit Clone with a bit of added Dulche De Leche

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (3/11/14)

Ooh some nice flavours.

when will you put those actual flavours up to sell as normal?

I'm running low on bacon and cloves... Just kidding. 

But the others sound good.I'll


----------



## Rudi (4/11/14)

Got mine today (10)... dumped some into my aerotank giant and took a drag and wow...at 1st i thought of a cleaning agent.. something like sunlight dishwashing liquid..some very strong, overwelming lemon there.. then i took the 2nd drag, not too bad tho.. i like more of a sweet vape, but i will be using this in the mornings when i wake up, to wake up

Great idea and hope we get something good for xmas now that you have set the bar high for halloween


----------



## Nibbler (5/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Pinapple And strawberry Hawaain cocktail



This is quite decent I must say, nice and fruity with a very slight bite. Very enjoyable


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/11/14)

Picked up a second set when I popped in to VK on Wednesday and I'm glad to say, no tricks again.

No. 16 - It's quite an interesting one and likely confirms that my tastebuds are probably shot and definitely not connoisseur material. I get a definite coffee on the exhale, likely the Dulce De Leche, but the main flavor has more of a fruity, liqueur-ish tone to it rather than the complex apple pie that Gambit is. I'm not sure if the subtle alcohol tone is due to a dash of mint / menthol somewhere. I did find it not too sweet and quite enjoyable though, and I managed to polish off the first bottle in less than a week as an ADV. Bonus round then as I managed to snag another one on this visit.

No 12 - I can definitely smell and taste the lychee in the vape. The passion fruit however did not pop out on it's own as other duo flavors do, but then I still have plenty to savour and re-check. It's not a synthetic taste that I get with some of the fruit flavors, but not really my cup of tea. It is still quite vapable though and also not harsh, overpowering or very sweet.

No 14. Hawaiian Cocktail - Just had one small bit on a mAN coil that started going off, so the slightly burnt taste buggered it up for me. Meant to try it today again but I left the bottle at home. I'll update my thoughts later on this one, but the initial taste was mainly pineapple, not too sweet or overpowering.


I did get to smell the No. 1 and it definitely smells a bit better than the taste that was reported - just a bit suspect, but not vile  
The #6 Creme Soda also smells spot on from a whiff off of a sample bottle that was open.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (8/11/14)

My my number 16 gambit clone is yummy @Stroodlepuff u should make this a stock flavor for vapeking

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nibbler (20/11/14)

No 16 should become a staple VapeKing juice 
No really, it should!
Delicious, smooth,

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ESH (22/11/14)

Just tried the #16 again after a long steep in a dripper, Wowee somer re-wicked my orchid and filled the tank, this if it becoms available as a regular flavor will be on my ADV list, probably near the top, it'll be up there with #12.
Please Please Please add these to your range and if possible sell them in larger quantities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ESH (22/11/14)

ESH said:


> Just tried the #16 again after a long steep in a dripper, Wowee somer re-wicked my orchid and filled the tank, this if it becoms available as a regular flavor will be on my ADV list, probably near the top, it'll be up there with #12.
> Please Please Please add these to your range and if possible sell them in larger quantities.


Daaaaaaam, not even 50 min and just refilled the tank with #16. this juice is awesome.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/11/14)

ESH said:


> Daaaaaaam, not even 50 min and just refilled the tank with #16. this juice is awesome.


Thanks for the feedback. A few of them will be regulars within the next few weeks  keep your eyes open


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/11/14)

No 16 is definitely 'Da Bomb'. I got some more yesterday from @Stroodlepuff.
I filled the mAN with Madrina this morning & it lasted me the whole day. 
I filled it up with No. 16 about an hour ago, before catching up on the forum and it's almost all gone... It's just such a smooth damn vape.

I would definitely love this one as a regular flavor.

PS. If there is a break-in at VK in the near future and all of the #16s disappear out of that box with nothing else missing, it wasn't me !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

